# Learn to identify native bowfin versus invasive snakehead fish



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

<div id="contentWrapper"> <div class="fullContent">*Learn to identify native bowfin versus invasive snakehead fish*

Contact: Seth Herbst, 517-284-5830; <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=mailto%3Awaltere%40michigan.gov">Elyse Walter, 517-284-5839 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural ResourcesJuly 3, 2014

The Department of Natural Resources recently developed a video to assist anglers and the public in properly identifying a native bowfin versus the invasive snakehead fish. The video was produced in collaboration with Michigan-Out-of-Doors Television.

Snakeheads are native to China, but these invaders have been introduced and are currently abundant in areas of the eastern U.S. One snakehead has even been captured in Wisconsin. These introductions likely stemmed from the release of fish by pet owners or from fish purchased at live food markets. Once introduced, these fish can survive in a wide variety of habitats and can even breathe out of water for extended periods of time. They have no natural predators in the U.S. and have the ability to outcompete native fish for food and space.

Although snakeheads have not been identified in Michigan waters, anglers often mistake them for the native bowfin (dogfish). Early detection is critical to prevent negative effects on the state's fisheries by this invasive species.

The video highlights two key characteristics that differentiate bowfins from snakeheads: the length of their anal fins and the spot on the tail of juvenile male bowfin. This video can be viewed by clicking on the image above or by visiting the DNR's website at www.michigan.gov/fishing.

"Although snakeheads aren't currently in Michigan, we would like anglers and concerned members of the public to watch this video to learn how to distinguish between them and our native species," said Seth Herbst, aquatic invasive species coordinator in the DNR Fisheries Division. "Public awareness is a critical component of our efforts to prevent invasive species from significantly affecting the state's fisheries."


Learn more about other species that anglers often mistake for snakeheads (like mudpuppies, burbot and longnose gar) by visiting the DNR's


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)




----------

